# ';' expected, kann den Fehler nicht finden...



## Irreparabel (11. Jan 2010)

Hey ho,

ich habe heute mit Java angefangen und bin gerade beim Kompilieren auf ein Problem gestoßen.

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class lesson1 extends JFrame {

            JLabel label1 = new JLabel("Testtext1");
            JButton button1 = new JButton("Testbutton1");
            JTextField txt12 = new JTextField();
            ActionListener a1 = new ActionListener(){
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
                  doIt();
                }
            };
            String str1 = new String("Test");


  public lesson1(String title) {
    super(title);
    setLayout(null);
    setSize(1280,1024);
    setResizable(false);
    setUndecorated(true);

    label1.setBounds(120,64,120,144);
    add(label1);
    
    setVisible(true);
    
    button1.setBounds(360,94,317,144);
    button1.addActionListener(a1);
    add(button1);
    
    setVisible(true);
    
    txt12.setBounds(420,64,120,144);
    add(txt12);
    
    setVisible(true);
  }
 
  public void doIt(){
    String s1 = txt12.getText();
    If (s1.equals(str1)){
      setBackground(Color.yellow);
    }
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new lesson1("Testfenster");
    }
}
```
Und zwar möchte er hier 





> If (s1.equals(str1)){


 ein Semikolon setzen, aber selbst wenn ich eins setze, ist er noch am rumzicken. :/
Ich benutze den Java-Editor.


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Jan 2010)

Irreparabel hat gesagt.:


> Und zwar möchte er hier  ein Semikolon setzen, aber selbst wenn ich eins setze, ist er noch am rumzicken. :/



Nein, er möchte dass du das If klein schreibst  --> if


----------



## Irreparabel (11. Jan 2010)

Oh, sowas doofes. 
Vielen Dank!


----------

